# The BIG DAY!



## O'Bluff (Jan 29, 2011)

Well - today's the day. We will be heading to Enumclaw in about an hour. Can't wait to get the little guy home!

I'm taking vacation next week for some "super-bonding". I'll post some pictures as soon as I get a chance.

Thanks for all the help and encouragement from you great Havanese folks. I'm sure I'll have a lot more questions during the next several months!

Have a GREAT weekend!

J


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I can feel your excitement. Here's a first week article . http://www.dogstardaily.com/training/puppys-first-week-home-8-9-weeks


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

How exciting!!! We'll be waiting to hear all about it! We had visited Augie at around 6 weeks I think. It was amazing the change in him at 8 weeks.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm sitting here waiting for an update. op2:op2:

I'll be here as long as it takes.  Have fun!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

op2:op2:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I meant to mention , it's great to take a week off work for this. One word of caution though. Practice leaving him for very short periods of time in his crate and extend this to more and more gradually. One of the mistakes people do is spend 24/7 with their new pup and then when they go back to work ,there is this great difference and the problem of separation anxiety begins. more reading if you're interested http://www.dogstardaily.com/training/separation-anxiety


----------



## frankiemuniz01 (Feb 19, 2011)

comment removed.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

frankiemuniz01 said:


> Will you solve my problem do you know about my problem.


 Email me privately. No not aware of it.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Fun day for you!!!! I am waiting to hear news with the others.


----------



## O'Bluff (Jan 29, 2011)

*1st Pic at Home!*

He was an angel on the 3 hour drive home. He whimpered for about 4 or 5 minutes and then fell asleep on Gloria's chest. He woke up several times, licked her face and went back to sleep!

He was VERY hungry and ate as soon as we got home. It's windy as heck here today (as usual) but I took him outside after he ate and after about 5 minutes he pooped outside for the first time in his life! What a good boy.

He's sleeping like the baby he is right now. I'm ready for a game of catch on the beach, but it may be awhile!

I'll try not to bore you too much, but it's hard to NOT take photos and talk about him all the time.

Thanks again for all the help.

J


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

We love photos and proud parent brags! I love his coloring


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Awww... poor little guy, all tuckered out from his big day....

very sweet.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Yes we love pictures and lots of detail!!!!! He is very cute and he does look all tuckered out. Thanks for sharing and please share more when you have some time. I have a feeling he is going to keep you on your toes.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

He's adorable, and we are NEVER bored by puppy pictures!!!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome home, little guy! He's a cutie!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

You can't bore us. We're here for you . . . and him, so click away and take notes so you can tell us everything.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Awww, so cute! Bore us with pics??? ound:


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

How exciting-I hope you have a good first night and can't wait to hear more about him.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwwwww.. he is SO sweet!! CONGRATULATIONS!!
we NEVER bore of pictures and LOVE to hear about all the puppy adventures, this is safe place where you can talk and talk and talk as MUCH as you want about your baby, because we UNDERSTAND!!!


----------



## butterscoth28 (Jul 15, 2010)

AWWW! what a cutie!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

SO I can't remember if you have told us his name yet?and how old is ,how much does he weigh? Oh so many questions,no way can you bore us! And as you have heard from the others the more pics the merrier we are!! He looks and sound like a real sweet heart.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Congrats....what a little doll! Looking forward to more pictures for sure!


----------



## O'Bluff (Jan 29, 2011)

*Made it through the night!*

Every event seems SOOOO major! He only woke up once during the night around 12:30 AM. He whimpered so I got up and took him out. He had to pee and then came back in and went right to sleep again. I woke him up at 4:30 AM when I was the one who had to go!

He seems so alert! He sees everything. I don't remember puppies being so smart at this age. When Glo or I give him a new toy he grabs it and jumps into his crate with it. He leaves it there and comes out as if to say, "What's next?"

He will be 8 weeks old tomorrow. His name is Picasso and he weighed 2 pounds, 15.5 ounces when we weighed him at the breeder's yesterday morning. Laura (the breeder) said that he should weigh 4 times what he weighs at 8 weeks when he is grown. I don't think I've heard that before - anyone else? Thanks for asking the questions. I'm anxious to discuss the smallest details, but it almost seems silly!

His hair is so soft and silky! I just want a room full of it to snuggle on! Guess I need a couple dozen more pups!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Congrats! he is so cute! I have spent many hours on here looking at pictures-we love pictures!


----------



## PakiLegacy (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh he is a cutie. Can wait to see more pictures


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

O'Bluff said:


> Every event seems SOOOO major! He only woke up once during the night around 12:30 AM. He whimpered so I got up and took him out. He had to pee and then came back in and went right to sleep again. I woke him up at 4:30 AM when I was the one who had to go!
> 
> He seems so alert! He sees everything. I don't remember puppies being so smart at this age. When Glo or I give him a new toy he grabs it and jumps into his crate with it. He leaves it there and comes out as if to say, "What's next?"
> 
> ...


He is beautiful! Sounds like you are getting MHS already!!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Picasso is quite cute! We like hearing the smallest details, so share away!  This is the one place where you can do that and we won't think you have gone 'round the bend nuts. ound: Cuz we have all been (or in some cases, still going) through it and understand! At first, I felt the experience was all consuming, but it levels out so that the new family member just becomes a part of your life - as if he has always been there. 

Augie weighed 3 lbs at 8 weeks and is now 13.5 (at over 2 years), and although I can feel his ribs fairly easily, I think he could stand to lose the extra half pound. Probably too many treats while we are training for Rally. 

Congratulations on getting Picasso home and on what sounds like a very good first night! :whoo:


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Lovely clear pic you can really see what he looks like, he looks full of fun un yet calm.


----------



## sashamom (Jan 12, 2009)

O'Bluff said:


> Every event seems SOOOO major! He only woke up once during the night around 12:30 AM. He whimpered so I got up and took him out. He had to pee and then came back in and went right to sleep again. I woke him up at 4:30 AM when I was the one who had to go!
> 
> He seems so alert! He sees everything. I don't remember puppies being so smart at this age. When Glo or I give him a new toy he grabs it and jumps into his crate with it. He leaves it there and comes out as if to say, "What's next?"
> 
> ...


I live in the Renton area did you get him at Flaming Geyser? He is a doll when he is older we can try to get a playdate for all the area Havs. Sasha & Linda


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

O'Bluff said:


> Every event seems SOOOO major! He only woke up once during the night around 12:30 AM. He whimpered so I got up and took him out. He had to pee and then came back in and went right to sleep again. I woke him up at 4:30 AM when I was the one who had to go!
> 
> He seems so alert! He sees everything. I don't remember puppies being so smart at this age. When Glo or I give him a new toy he grabs it and jumps into his crate with it. He leaves it there and comes out as if to say, "What's next?"
> 
> ...


I doubt that calculation. Roscoe was just under 2 lbs at 8 weeks and he is 12 lbs full grown. So maybe you need to multiply it by 6


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Our Dizzie was 4lbs at 12 weeks and is now 12lbs at 23 months old.Nellie was also 4lbs at 12 weeks and is now 10 lbs at 9 months old.


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Oh God! Boo IS going to be a Giant!!! She weighs 5.4 lbs at 11 weeks! Anyway...Picasso is beautiful! She looks just like Yogi did when we got her, so take a look at my avatar pic, and I bet Picasso will look a whole lot like that when she grows up! Congratulations and enjoy each and every moment, as it goes by so quickly!


----------



## O'Bluff (Jan 29, 2011)

galaxie said:


> I doubt that calculation. Roscoe was just under 2 lbs at 8 weeks and he is 12 lbs full grown. So maybe you need to multiply it by 6


Oh no! An 18 pound Havanese monster! 

I doubt it; his dad is 10 pounds and his mom is 12.


----------



## O'Bluff (Jan 29, 2011)

dodrop82 said:


> Oh God! Boo IS going to be a Giant!!! She weighs 5.4 lbs at 11 weeks! Anyway...Picasso is beautiful! She looks just like Yogi did when we got her, so take a look at my avatar pic, and I bet Picasso will look a whole lot like that when she grows up! Congratulations and enjoy each and every moment, as it goes by so quickly!


Picasso is a boy; see his little "paint brush"?

Yogi is beautiful! Are the white ones hard to keep clean?


----------



## O'Bluff (Jan 29, 2011)

sashamom said:


> I live in the Renton area did you get him at Flaming Geyser? He is a doll when he is older we can try to get a playdate for all the area Havs. Sasha & Linda


We got him from Laura Vivolo at Grandview Havanese. She is close friends with the owner of Flaming Guiser; I think her name is Lorraine.

The playdate sounds like fun!


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Oh, Picasso! So sorry! Of course Picasso is a boy's name! But then again...Yogi and Boo Boo are boys names, and I've got girls, so you can understand I am in a perpetual state of confusion! Yogi is actually amazing at staying clean! She even goes to Daddy's workshop with him all the time (sawdust, cobwebs...) and she really is never noticabley dirty! (Paintbrush!!!! ound: Love it!)


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Picasso is super cute! Looking forward to watching the color change on Picasso. It looks like he will lighten out for sure. 

I vote for more pictures!


----------



## O'Bluff (Jan 29, 2011)

How light will he get? I like him right now!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Oh your baby is a cutie for sure. Don't worry about the weight there are so many different growing patterns. As for color Yogi went from Sable to a dark silver brindle color and he's changing again at a bit over 2. As for white my 9 pd girl has made it so I warn my friends not to wear black when visiting!!! We went for a walk today and I had to wash her feet right away it looked like she was wearing black shoes!!! LOL.

Can't wait to see more pictures and hear all about the adventures coming your way.


----------



## alicelc (Feb 6, 2010)

adorable. congratulations on your first puppy! Picasso is a wonderful name. Eagerly anticipating the stories you're going to share with us on the forum.


----------



## West End Girl (Feb 18, 2011)

Picasso is a gorgeous pup! Happy to hear you had a relatively good drive home.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Cute Cute Cute*

You never know how the color will turn out as it sometimes gets lighter, sometimes darker...all in the same lifetime!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

O'Bluff said:


> Oh no! An 18 pound Havanese monster!
> 
> I doubt it; his dad is 10 pounds and his mom is 12.


You never know... Kodi's parents are 11 and 12 lbs, and he is 16 1/2!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Picasso is such a cutie, and makes me WAP even more!


----------



## O'Bluff (Jan 29, 2011)

WOW! 16-1/2 pounds! I didn't think a Havanese would get that big unless they were overweight, which Kodi certainly doesn't appear to be. How big can they get?

OK, I'm going out on a limb here (assuming Santos is the dog). Kim, I'm still learning the language; let me guess. WAP is "want a puppy"? 

J


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

O'Bluff said:


> WOW! 16-1/2 pounds! I didn't think a Havanese would get that big unless they were overweight, which Kodi certainly doesn't appear to be. How big can they get?
> 
> OK, I'm going out on a limb here (assuming Santos is the dog). Kim, I'm still learning the language; let me guess. WAP is "want a puppy"?
> 
> J


LOL...yes!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Picasso is a cutie all relaxed in his crate.
He looks like he will get much lighter.
We will look forward to regular photos so we can watch his color change along with you!


----------



## O'Bluff (Jan 29, 2011)

Do you think he will lose the dark streaks on his face? I hope not; that gives him so much expression!

He's sleeping right now; might be time for a nap for me too!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

*Colour change*

Here is Dizzie at 12 weeks and then at 16 weeks and finally at 21 months old.He is now getting some darker streaks coming through on his back, he will be 2 years old in a couple of weeks.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Well I don't know why the photos have popped up all higglidy piggldy, but anyway,you can see how he has lightened up.
Here's some pics of Nellie, how her colour is changing.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

it always amazes me how much their color changes as they get older.l


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm sorry if I've missed Picasso's dads name...but welcome to the forum - we are suckers for pictures and cute stories....we never get bored (unlike my friends and family members who go....uh, uhuh,uhuhuh.....snore....)!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

O'Bluff said:


> WOW! 16-1/2 pounds! I didn't think a Havanese would get that big unless they were overweight, which Kodi certainly doesn't appear to be. How big can they get?


No, Kodi doesn't have ANY extra weight on him... he's just a big boy. But we have some MUCH bigger Havs on the forum... there are a number of 18 pounders and a couple over 20 pounds.

There's actually no weight limits for Havs, just a height limit. Kodi just makes it under that... he's 11 1/4", and the top limit is 11 1/2" (the smallest, I believe is 8 1/2") The preferred size is somewhere in the middle.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

O'Bluff said:


> Do you think he will lose the dark streaks on his face? I hope not; that gives him so much expression!
> 
> He's sleeping right now; might be time for a nap for me too!


He probably will lose most of the color on his face, (especially if you trim him) But he'll still be "perfect" no matter what color he turns out to be. One of the charms of Havs is watching them change color. Kodi has gone in the opposite direction. His body as a puppy was pure white, but he has the "belton" gene, like his mom. So he now has lovely candy cane black stripes mixed in with the hair on his back. In some ways I miss that little pure white baby, but I also love his "new" look!


----------



## O'Bluff (Jan 29, 2011)

clare said:


> Here is Dizzie at 12 weeks and then at 16 weeks and finally at 21 months old.He is now getting some darker streaks coming through on his back, he will be 2 years old in a couple of weeks.


He looks adorabloe in all the pics! We want to keep Picasso in full coat if we can keep up with the brushing. How much time do you spend brushing Dizzie? Was he named after Dizzy Dean?

I'm really surprised at how much he has changed! Once I get attached (after about 2 - 3 seconds) it woudn't matter what color he was!

J


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

No, sorry to disappoint, but Dizzie's full name is Dizzie Rascal, a British rapt star!We don't have baseball, but I now know who Dizzy Dean was.
Dizzie is groomed and trimmed once every couple of months, he has his arm pits and under belly shaved, and particular attention payed to around the back of his ears, so basically all the areas where matts breed.I brush him every three or four days.At the moment Nellie is blowing her coat, so I have to do her at least once a day, but she seems to enjoy it, Dizzie doesn't.


----------



## O'Bluff (Jan 29, 2011)

Ah, so much to learn! Do you do the shaving yourself or take him to the groomer? Couldn't you just use Nair? 

How often do they blow their coats? I had a German Shephers Dog; she was always "blowing her coat"! Do both males and females blow their coats?


----------



## SnickersDad (Apr 9, 2010)

O'Bluff said:


> Ah, so much to learn! Do you do the shaving yourself or take him to the groomer? Couldn't you just use Nair?
> 
> How often do they blow their coats? I had a German Shephers Dog; she was always "blowing her coat"! Do both males and females blow their coats?


They blow their coats somewhere between 6 months and 12 months and then again around 18 months -- At least that's what I've been told. Snickers didn't blow her coat till she was about 11 months and then it was really terrible. Snoopy is starting now at 8 months. Yes, both boys and girls go through this.

Grooming your Hav -- well, it's a full time job! - No, not really, but if you don't like grooming this breed is not for you LOL.

Your little boy is a spectacular speciman!


----------



## bellasmom (Oct 20, 2010)

Oh my gosh, Picasso is such a handsome boy!

Congratulations!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Mine go to the groomers once every couple of months, she does a great job, and then I just keep them in check between visits,and that way I am not always the baddy, pulling them about yanking matts out! It depends on what type of a coat they have, some have straighter silkier hair which is a little easier to manage, whilst others can have a very profuse coat, or even a curly coat.There are different shampoos and conditioners to help with tangle etc, and good combs and brushes help.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

What a cutie! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## O'Bluff (Jan 29, 2011)

*More Pictures!*

We are calling him a "all weather dog" now. I took him out in the back yard in VERY strong winds (see picture attached). Then Gloria took him out in several inches of snow this morning, He did his business and then started playing in it! I'll try to get pictures of him playing in the snow later. Glad he isn't white; we'd lose him! ☺

We also introduced him to our 18-1/2 year old shepherd mix, Chuck. He isn't afraid of anything!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

He is absolutely adorable, as is your older guy. As far as getting lost in the snow is concerned, I thought you'd get a laugh out of this photo of Kodi last year, when he was a half-grown pup!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

WOW! is that your backyard? It is gorgeous. How is Chuck liking Picasso?


----------



## O'Bluff (Jan 29, 2011)

*SNOW!*

Karen, the photo of Kodi in the snow is great. Thank goodness for that black head!

Lynn, that is our back yard. The Strait of Juan de Fuca is in the background. Look how the seagrass is bending over in the wind!

Chuck doesn't seem to have an opinion of Picasso. He sniffs him a little and that is about it.

Here's a "snow picture" from this AM.

J


----------



## West End Girl (Feb 18, 2011)

krandall said:


> He is absolutely adorable, as is your older guy. As far as getting lost in the snow is concerned, I thought you'd get a laugh out of this photo of Kodi last year, when he was a half-grown pup!


I love your picture of Kodi! He's SO cute!!!!

O'Bluff, does Picasso get cold at all? I took my Lola out briefly on Sunday & she began shivering so much, that I felt sorry for her & carried her home almost immediately!


----------



## O'Bluff (Jan 29, 2011)

Picasso gets cold quickly, so I'll only let him play in the snow for a minute or two. He doesn't start shaking until I pick him up. I dry him off as soon as we get back into the house. By the time he's dry, he has quit shaking. At eight weeks he can't take much cold! He certainly isn't the "foo foo" dog that I thought he might be!

How old is Lola? Is that her picture serving as your avatar? What a little sweetie pie!

J


----------



## West End Girl (Feb 18, 2011)

Picasso sounds like Lola in terms of the shivering. 

Lola is 9 weeks old & we just got her this past weekend (Saturday). She's adorable & really a good little girl. We love her very much.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Here's a pic of our Nellie dashing about keeping warm in the snow!She was seven moths old in this pic.How about coats for your babies!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

:welcome:Looking forward to lovely pics of Stanley[cool name]Poor little fellow losing his Mum like that,hope all goes well.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

O'Bluff said:


> Karen, the photo of Kodi in the snow is great. Thank goodness for that black head!
> 
> Lynn, that is our back yard. The Strait of Juan de Fuca is in the background. Look how the seagrass is bending over in the wind!
> 
> ...


Wow, looks as if you got quite a bit of snow up your way. It snowed a bit this morning here - ground barely white and it melted quite rapidly. Now it is snowing again, fairly heavily at the moment. I hope we get enough for Augie to play in for a bit. Picasso looks so cute out in the snow.

Karen, cute picture of Kodi - agree, it is a good thing he has a black head!

Clare, cute of Nellie as well!


----------



## O'Bluff (Jan 29, 2011)

Love the picture of Nellie bouncing in the snow!

We got Picaso on Saturday too! What a great day!


----------



## O'Bluff (Jan 29, 2011)

Love the picture of Nellie bouncing in the snow!

We got Picasso on Saturday too. What a great day!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

O'Bluff said:


> Karen, the photo of Kodi in the snow is great. Thank goodness for that black head!
> 
> Lynn, that is our back yard. The Strait of Juan de Fuca is in the background. Look how the seagrass is bending over in the wind!
> 
> ...


Awww, he just gets cuter and cuter!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

West End Girl said:


> I love your picture of Kodi! He's SO cute!!!!
> 
> O'Bluff, does Picasso get cold at all? I took my Lola out briefly on Sunday & she began shivering so much, that I felt sorry for her & carried her home almost immediately!


Thanks! Take lots of puppy pictures... That puppy year goes very fast!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

West End Girl said:


> Picasso sounds like Lola in terms of the shivering.
> 
> Lola is 9 weeks old & we just got her this past weekend (Saturday). She's adorable & really a good little girl. We love her very much.


I should point out that Kodi was 7 1/2 months old and was actually wearing a snow suit (that you can't see because it's under the snow!:biggrin1 in my photo. He was a lot older and bigger than your guys... they are still infants.

Kodi needed clothes a lot last winter, this year he's hardly worn them at all. They grow up fast!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Wow, looks as if you got quite a bit of snow up your way. It snowed a bit this morning here - ground barely white and it melted quite rapidly. Now it is snowing again, fairly heavily at the moment. I hope we get enough for Augie to play in for a bit. Picasso looks so cute out in the snow.
> 
> Karen, cute picture of Kodi - agree, it is a good thing he has a black head!
> 
> Clare, cute of Nellie as well!


We joked that if it were any deeper, we'd need to give him a snorkle!:biggrin1:


----------

